# This location is not authorized....every friggin week



## FreeBaGeL (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the DirecTV whole home DVR setup, with one main box and 3 clients.

I repeatedly get the "This location is not authorized" error on the client boxes. Typically, red buttoning the host box as well as each of the clients fixes it. However, this has become an enormous hassle as it seems to happen repeatedly. What the heck is going on here? These boxes have been authorized a dozen times by now, why does it randomly lose it every so often?

The worst thing is that, aside from the 10 minute hassle of these thing's enormously slow boot--up, the host box has to reboot too which ruins anything currently ongoing on it (or anyone trying to watch it). For instance, I've got some buddies over down in the basement and we let the game get 45 mins ahead so we could skip commercials/halftime. Turn on the TV and "this location is not authorized". To fix it we have to reboot the host box that is recording the game, interrupting the recording.

So. Annoying.

At this point, if there's not an easy fix for this I'd rather just get rid of the service altogether if it weren't for the 2 year contract required to get all this new equipment that doesn't actually work. So frustrating.


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you tried going to DirecTV's website and (re)authorizing the units invoilved?

Much quicker than a reboot, esp. on the Genie and it shouldn't make much of an interruption to the recording if it does at all.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Re authorizing via the website likely will have zero affect as it's the clients saying they aren't authorized. Clients don't get authorized like a regular receiver. 

To the op.. What re the exact model numbers and firmware on all your boxes. 

And can you describe how your system is setup?

How is it hooked up to the Internet?


----------

